# Sharpening Stones



## ninja12 (Apr 8, 2002)

I hate to start another thread that provokes more arguments and opinions about knife sharpening, but I am looking for a new whetstone and I'm curious as to what type of stones everyone prefers. (I use wusthof high-carbon stainless steel knives)


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

i use a norton at work and halls tri-stone at home but just picked up an edge-pro about a month ago. Best sharpening system i've used-reground bevels on all my old german knives and they are good to go. Set you back $130 or so but worth it to me. 
hth, danny


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

You may want to do a search at Cheftalk since your subject has already been covered at length.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The edge-pro is widely considered the pinnacle for knife sharpening among knife knuts.

The easiests to use is with very good results is generally thought to the Spyderco Tri-angle Sharpmaker.

I personally use the sharpmaker. Two grits but four cutting actions, different angles for setting up as a crock stick sharpening system and slots for use as a bench stone. Also works well for hand use as a file. Includes slots for sharpening points as on an awl. Will even sharpen vegetable peelers.

The Norton stones are nice. I think the Sharpmaker is superior.

The sharpening FAQ is a good place to learn more.

Phil


----------

